# [%40 OFF] AVA - INSTINCT Trailer Sound Effects (20 Free Sounds)



## karelpsota (Jul 11, 2017)

Ladies and gents,

I've been really focused on sound design and mixing this past year. I essentially limited my workflow to only one rule: "*don't use any samples you can't record yourself*".

It was a tough challenge. Although I wrote less tracks, this forced me to dissect what made whooshes/hits/risers sound "pro".

After a lot of referencing (and frustration), I was lucky enough to see my sound design land in trailers like: _Pan, San Andreas, Pixel, Ghost Buster, Power Rangers, Fantastic Beats, Justice League and Spider-Man Homecoming._ That motivated me to push sound design even further.

As of today, I kind of forgot how to write music, but I have a huge amount of custom samples.

So... I've decided to share my first commercial sound design library!
Freshly crafted with some friends in Detroit: we recorded 2000+ raw sounds, processed them down to 300, and picked the 100 best.




You can grab the *20 Free Samples* here

Or get the *Full Pack* http://avamusicgroup.com/en/soundeffects/ (here) (-40% now *$59*)​

Full pack includes
- Hits
- Sub Hits
- Braaams
- Downers
- Risers
- Whooshbangs
- Drones
- Loops

Specs:
.wav
96K
24-bit
608 mb total
Kontakt 5.5+ retail version

(note: Strings and piano in the video are not included in the library).

*EDIT*: Added walkthrough video.

​
*EDIT 2*: Added file size, Whoosh video and -40% sale price.

​

​


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds good! But all I could think about while watching this was all the mercury vapor you inhaled by breaking those fluorescent tubes!


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 11, 2017)

Blake Ewing said:


> Sounds good! But all I could think about while watching this was all the mercury vapor you inhaled by breaking those fluorescent tubes!



Oh man... that was the smell?

I guess there's thing we do for love... (or simply out of ignorance  )

Such a cool sound though.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds huge! I guess that pretty impressive church helped.

Congrats on your release


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jul 11, 2017)

Great sounds and a powerful trailer!

Since the free sounds are restricted (no commercial usage), could you clarify usage rights for the full library?

Thanks.


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 11, 2017)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Great sounds and a powerful trailer!
> 
> Since the free sounds are restricted (no commercial usage), could you clarify usage rights for the full library?
> 
> Thanks.



Thank you for pointing that out. I didn't know my partners wrote that in the folder. We'll rewrite something more clear.

It should be:
- You can use the sounds commercially in your music and videos.
- You cannot sell the sounds individually or in pack.

Sorry about that


----------



## devonmyles (Jul 11, 2017)

Trailer sounds great.
Thanks for the freebie patches, much appreciated.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 11, 2017)

Would be great to see a walkthrough video of this.


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 11, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Would be great to see a walkthrough video of this.



Good idea. I'll upload a walkthrough video tomorrow.


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds good - I look forward to the video.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 12, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## baileysounds (Jul 12, 2017)

These are great, thanks


----------



## Jaap (Jul 12, 2017)

I really liked what I heard so I took the bite without waiting for the walkthrough video. I can say and I am not affiliated with them that is one heck of a nice library. Strong and pristine sounds and very usable. You can hear the dedication these guys had when they made it.
I wrote as I normally always do with a library a quick demo for myself to test it and here is a quick demo for this library. No additional sounds are used in this demo, just stuff from Instinct.

I used the impacts, wooshes, risers, downers, played with the braams in a creative way to create a pulse and used the pitch shift option to make it fit and also used one of the drone sounds with the rhythmic engine to create that quick bell like sound towards the end. Lots of options here and nice and clear design and what you hear is just a fraction of what is possible.


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey guys, thank you for the positive feedback.

As @kurtvanzo suggested, I uploaded a quick walkthrough 



(Sorry about my broken English... not my first language)


----------



## AlexRuger (Jul 14, 2017)

Karel's a good friend of mine. I'm using a bunch of his samples on a current score of mine and they're INTEGRAL to it. Seriously amazing stuff, especially for huge punchy in-your-face stuff.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 15, 2017)

Registered twice but didn't get the link to the free sounds.. anything I should be going? thanks.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 15, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Registered twice but didn't get the link to the free sounds.. anything I should be going? thanks.



Did you confirm the subscription to the mailing list? If you do that and click if I remember correctly the "subscribe me to the list" button, you will be redirected to a new page and you can get a sort of thank you message and a link to download the freebies.
I did this also before I purchased the product.

And having it now a few days I can say it is really a nice product (thanks Karel!). I had a few briefs going on and integrated it immediately in projects and it works very well. The hits are really in your face, but still sit really well in the mix. They have their own sound and distinguish themselves from the other hard hitting libraries out there, but you can here it is created by someone who knows how this stuff should sound. 
Also found good use for the drones and braams and the fact that you can fiddle around with them makes them very usable for not just the "braam" or "drone" effect. Happy customer here.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 15, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Did you confirm the subscription to the mailing list? If you do that and click if I remember correctly the "subscribe me to the list" button, you will be redirected to a new page and you can get a sort of thank you message and a link to download the freebies.
> I did this also before I purchased the product.
> 
> And having it now a few days I can say it is really a nice product (thanks Karel!). I had a few briefs going on and integrated it immediately in projects and it works very well. The hits are really in your face, but still sit really well in the mix. They have their own sound and distinguish themselves from the other hard hitting libraries out there, but you can here it is created by someone who knows how this stuff should sound.
> Also found good use for the drones and braams and the fact that you can fiddle around with them makes them very usable for not just the "braam" or "drone" effect. Happy customer here.


Yes. missed the link there.. thanks.


----------



## karelpsota (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sure most of you know how to install Kontakt libraries, but I got a few questions from some customers.
(Its a bit tricky since its not "Native Instruments Certified")

Its also a helpful video if you're not familiar with Quickload or was wondering what formats are accessible.


----------



## rlw (Nov 24, 2017)

If you ever put this on sale again, ping me. Was hoping you would do a Black Friday sale. Great sound design.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 24, 2017)

rlw said:


> If you ever put this on sale again, ping me. Was hoping you would do a Black Friday sale. Great sound design.



Thanks for reminding me of this, it would sell well on discount.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 25, 2017)

rlw said:


> If you ever put this on sale again, ping me. Was hoping you would do a Black Friday sale. Great sound design.


On sale for $59 during November.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 25, 2017)

Its worth every penny. Using it already since release and it is a very good library.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Its worth every penny. Using it already since release and it is a very good library.



Thanks for the recommend Jaap! Question, the website says it's 100 samples. I really like the sounds but I'm wondering what is the size of the library?


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 25, 2017)

rlw said:


> If you ever put this on sale again, ping me. Was hoping you would do a Black Friday sale. Great sound design.



Hey Rob. Thank you for the kind words.
I've asked my partners to start a sale after your comment 
We started the INSTINCT sale a few hours ago.

*40% OFF*

*now $59*

*Available here:* http://avamusicgroup.com/en/soundeffects/

EDIT: I also updated the first post with file size (thank you @Jaap )


----------



## Jaap (Nov 25, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks for the recommend Jaap! Question, the website says it's 100 samples. I really like the sounds but I'm wondering what is the size of the library?



Its 608 mb on my hard drive, its not really big in size, but actually never realised that now till you mention it. With the whole engine that comes with it you can adjust and mess around nicely and produce great results in all kinds of ways.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 26, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Its 608 mb on my hard drive, its not really big in size, but actually never realised that now till you mention it. With the whole engine that comes with it you can adjust and mess around nicely and produce great results in all kinds of ways.



Thanks! Just picked it up. Weird that hitting 'purchase' just instantly brings you to a paypal window, you pay, then there's no real confirmation of the sale from Ava's website. I assume I'll get an email confirmation, but it's weird that nowhere did they ask for my email or sign my up for an account (which I can see a log in tab for), and the product is not mentioned in the paypal purchase. Hopefully they can eventually set up a secondary page for purchase before sending you off to paypal. It at least assures the buyer that the money send off to Ava is for the correct thing. 

Looking forward to hearing the entire library! There were a few this year, like stylophone, that were small but packed a lot of function and design into that little Kontakt interface. Bravo on designing some great sounds for this.


----------



## lucky909091 (Nov 25, 2018)

Karel, this library and your new library "Prism" fulfill everything what I was looking for.
Such an easy to use software with such great and fast results. Congratulations.

I would like to say thank you for these two awesome products, making my work more easy.


----------

